# First time with REW - soundcard calibration



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've been doing room measurements manually for a couple of years now using my Radio Shack meter and Excel. I decided to give REW now that I have a laptop and external soundcard. Last night, I tried out REW for the first time and had a couple of questions about my soundcard calibration results. I am using the Behringer UCA 202 for my external card and got these results









It doesn't seem like the calibration went well. Any thoughts on what could have gone wrong? Could it be the soundcard itself? 

I went ahead with some measurements anyway and here are the results. FYI, I have 4 corner bass traps and I use Audessey to set speaker levels. I have a HSU STF-2 subwoofer crossed over at 80.









Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## kBiz (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I've tried calibrating my soundcard (Mac Pro going into Pro Tools HD or Mac Pro looped into itself) with really hairy results. Whether I go digital or analog, I get a complete rolloff at 840Hz and 17kHz. As though my soundcard doesn't recognize the mids and below at all. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Kenneth


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

kBiz said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've tried calibrating my soundcard (Mac Pro going into Pro Tools HD or Mac Pro looped into itself) with really hairy results. Whether I go digital or analog, I get a complete rolloff at 840Hz and 17kHz. As though my soundcard doesn't recognize the mids and below at all. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kenneth


I'm not really show if it is due to my Radio Shack meter or the card itself. I wonder if using a mic would smooth things out?


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

kBiz said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've tried calibrating my soundcard (Mac Pro going into Pro Tools HD or Mac Pro looped into itself) with really hairy results. Whether I go digital or analog, I get a complete rolloff at 840Hz and 17kHz. As though my soundcard doesn't recognize the mids and below at all. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kenneth


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...elp-calibrating-rew-my-system.html#post338392

Here's something I might try. I was using the SPL Meter when I should be looping the right in to the right out instead.


----------



## kBiz (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah - the 1st thing to do is calibrate the soundcard by looping out to in. I just changed my settings from 48k 24bit to 44.1k 16bit and got a the correct-looking result. There are still some random spikes that I think are caused by going digital into Pro Tools, so I'll try all analog in a moment.


----------



## Cizonor (May 15, 2011)

I'll have to try changing to 24 bits, thanks.


----------



## kBiz (Jan 17, 2010)

My experience - you have to use 16 bit, 44.1k analog in and out. REW won't work at 24 bit.


----------

